# Je n'ai pas accès a l'offre d'1 an TV+



## TheDeepShadow (11 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour Bonsoir,

Voila j'aimerais regarder For All Mankind, seulement Je ne me vois pas proposer 1 an d'essai ! j'ai uniquement une offre de 7 jours... J'ai acheté un Macbook Pro Touchbar 13 pouces neuf chez Boulanger le 06/09/19, Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire, sachant que j'ai pu regarder les premiers episodes et ce n'est qu'a la fin du troisième que j'ai eu "7 jours gratuits puis..." ce que je trouve assez étrange


----------



## Wizepat (11 Novembre 2019)

TheDeepShadow a dit:


> Bonjour Bonsoir,
> 
> Voila j'aimerais regarder For All Mankind, seulement Je ne me vois pas proposer 1 an d'essai ! j'ai uniquement une offre de 7 jours... J'ai acheté un Macbook Pro Touchbar 13 pouces neuf chez Boulanger le 06/09/19, Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire, sachant que j'ai pu regarder les premiers episodes et ce n'est qu'a la fin du troisième que j'ai eu "7 jours gratuits puis..." ce que je trouve assez étrange




« Quels appareils sont éligibles à l’abonnement gratuit d’un an à Apple TV+ ?

Votre abonnement gratuit d’un an à Apple TV+ est offert avec les nouveaux appareils iPhone, Pad, iPod touch, Apple TV ou Mac, achetés à partir du 10 septembre 2019 dans un magasin Apple ou un revendeur agréé. Votre nouvel appareil doit être à jour avec la dernière version d’iOS, iPadOS, tvOS ou macOS. »

Source https://offers.appletvapp.apple/fr-fr 

Tu n’es pas éligibles...


----------



## TheDeepShadow (11 Novembre 2019)

Salut merci pour ta réponse

Serieux à 4 jours près ? c'est n'importe quoi la ! j'ai payé 1600€ quand même, comment on fait pour contacter le service client par mail ?


----------



## Wizepat (11 Novembre 2019)

TheDeepShadow a dit:


> Salut merci pour ta réponse
> 
> Serieux à 4 jours près ? c'est n'importe quoi la ! j'ai payé 1600€ quand même, comment on fait pour contacter le service client par mail ?



Par chat, mail et téléphone


----------



## edenpulse (12 Novembre 2019)

TheDeepShadow a dit:


> Salut merci pour ta réponse
> 
> Serieux à 4 jours près ? c'est n'importe quoi la ! j'ai payé 1600€ quand même, comment on fait pour contacter le service client par mail ?


Ben c'est le concept des promotions / événements... ça commence à une date spécifique, avant c'est pas l'heure, après c'est plus l'heure...Faut arrêter de râler sur tout


----------



## TheDeepShadow (3 Décembre 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ben c'est le concept des promotions / événements... ça commence à une date spécifique, avant c'est pas l'heure, après c'est plus l'heure...Faut arrêter de râler sur tout


Mdddddr du calme, je m'en fiche, de tout de façon j'ai été en Apple Store et j'y ai eu droit


----------



## Wizepat (3 Décembre 2019)

TheDeepShadow a dit:


> Mdddddr du calme, je m'en fiche, de tout de façon j'ai été en Apple Store et j'y ai eu droit



Ravi pour toi qu’Apple est fait un geste commercial. Même si ce n’est pas grand chose, c’est toujours ça de pris [emoji6]


----------

